# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Need some feedback on my AMV

## Spooch

Looking for advice and feedback on making AMV's
Not much else to say. here is the link  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT0v4LRZDjA

----------


## Parog

Ahhh gunnm, probably one of the first and only mangas I've read. 

In an AMV, you want to make the person feel the hype or get some sort of emotion through the music and video, and you did that really well. The timings and clips chosen seemed good as well. 

The only thing that could help you get more views and possibly make it viral is using 1080p clips and uploading a 1080p final video. Check to make sure the song you chose has the highest quality bitrate (320kbps is more than enough) when you put it in the video, I don't know if you already did that, because the sound quality goes down in 480p.  :Frown:  

Overall, great AMV!

----------


## Spooch

I'm glad to hear that you liked it since i only just started making AMV's!  :Smile: 

I didn't really think about the quality since i couldn't find the anime in good quality either, so i automatically just went with settings that was around equal to the quality of the files i got.
and thanks for the tip about audio quality in 480p, i did not know about that!

I'm working on another AMV with Soul Eater, and i'll do my best too keep these thing in my mind when i'm editing.

----------


## sed-

very good amv! what parog said, you want to pick music that will have them go through the emotions for what your trying to show. amazing first amv  :Smile: 

here is a good example of what we were saying + a good example when its ok for some of the anime speak a line that carries/greatens the feeling.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8vQKsuU3_I

----------


## Spooch

Thanks for the kind words sed-! (not my first amv though)

I'm actually experimenting with that atm (having characters speak in the amv), and so far i've gotten some interesting results, far from perfect though.
The part with having the music match the amv itself is probably the first thing i thought about when i started making AMV's.

I've actually finished my 4th amv now! (number 2 amv is not released yet since it is gonna be used as a countdown for a con i'm hosting with friends.) And yes.. i know i got too much time at hand to make these, i am without job at the moment, so i sit around making AMV's instead.

Here is a link if you are interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdENEYeSQLc

----------


## XMODUSX

good work, well done.

----------

